# Interbus, Profinet und Topologie



## snowbda (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Beim Interbus werden bei Inbetriebnahme einer Anlage die Teilnehmer verbunden und dann wird die Topologie eingelesen. Wir sehen dann wo und was angeschlossen ist.
So, nun wollen wir Profinet einsetzen...diese Möglichkeit haben wir da nicht, oder? Wir müssen prinzipiell erstmal die einzelnen Devices in den Busaufbau reinziehen und parametrieren. Dann kann ich erst die Topologie einlesen...ist das korrekt?


----------



## sps-concept (8 Mai 2009)

*Topologie*

ja korrekt! Beim Interbus wird die Erstellung des CMD-Projektes meist auf der Baustelle gemacht weil die tatsächliche Topologie erst dann feststeht. Bei Profibus und Profinet hingegen ist die Topologie Nebensache weil die Teilnehmer durch die Adresse identifiziert werden. Das wird meist schon bei der Softwarekonstruktion erledigt.

André


----------



## Mobi (10 Oktober 2009)

Auch wenns schon älter ist, ich wollt nur noch was hinzufügen. Aber man kann das Programm schon trotzdem im voraus schreiben und dann halt auf der Baustelle den Bus einlesen und die Variablen mit den I/Os verbinden.


----------

